# Gleaming Kleen: BMW M3 CSL



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi guys,

Thanks for taking the time to view another thread from us:thumbsup:

Few random "before & after" shots



































































































Few "before & after" pics during the paint correction stages...















































































































































































































Few shots after the refinement stages, once this was complete vehicle was given a IPA wipedown and then the first coat of Wolfs Chemicals Body Wrap Nano sealant was applied (second coat applied hour later)








































































And the end result after 3 days of work..

















































































Thanks for looking


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

stunning work Jay, what sort of durability would you expect from the wolfs body wrap?
been impressed with the glass sealant so far..


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> stunning work Jay, what sort of durability would you expect from the wolfs body wrap?
> been impressed with the glass sealant so far..


Thanks Kev, I have only just started using it the past few weeks so not really tested the durability but the guys at Polished Bliss said easily see 6 months. I have applied it too a few cars which I maintain regularly so will see how well it does last:thumb:


----------



## FlawlessDetailing (Mar 13, 2010)

Very very very nice work Jay.

Engine Bay clean up = very impressive :thumb:

Padraic


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks great...nice job!

:thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning turnround Jay


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Very glassy finish. Nice results.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

fantastic work!
Such a great looking car too


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks absolutely stunning! Love the details such as the grills etc. being removed to be done properly!

Body Wrap is the one for me, looks fab and seems to have the ability to repel any form of dirt/tar!

Great stuff!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Ace final result :thumb: Another one of Germany’s finest racing tanks protected by the wolfs pack :thumb:


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Stunning turnaround Jay. Love the work on the pipes and rear carbon diffuser. 

An F50 and a 288GTO in the garage? Just about as perfect a threesome as one could wish for!


----------



## TRD (Jul 15, 2010)

Great car & great work.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice work as always fella :thumb:


----------



## DarrenSTI (Apr 30, 2008)

Been searching all over for a CSL Detail, great to see this one.
Like seeing grubby cars come good after days of hard work on them.....well done.


----------



## Gops (Apr 16, 2010)

Lovely work! Loving the cheeky backgroud pics of the f50  Great work!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing..


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking work mate, car looks mint. What did you use on the chrome plastic grilles? I've tried a few things but still get slight water marks on them.


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Amazing as always. car looks awsome. :thumb:


----------



## dave smith (Apr 28, 2011)

great work there mate csl and e30 m3 by far the best cars bmw ever made 
love the f50 an gto in background aswell


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

One of my all time favourite BM's. Cracking work!!


----------



## aristent (May 16, 2011)

Dizzle77 said:


> fantastic work!
> Such a great looking car too


+1000:thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Stunning, I love it, the car is definitely one of my all-time favs!


----------



## Carsten Herrmann (Jul 10, 2006)

Nice job!

There seems to be a heavy orange peel on the side panels, are they still original or did the car get a respray in these areas?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks stunning nice work.


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Very nice detail, love that you even corrected the carbon splitters. :thumb:
Shame we did not get the CSL over here...


----------



## Flipsacoin (Mar 29, 2011)

I can't imagine it looked that good when the first owner took delivery, outstanding detail.

Absolutely shocking that someone would let an absolute masterpiece of design and engineering get that filthy!


----------



## James_M (May 22, 2009)

What a stunning motor...defo one of my all time favourite cars. Great work as usual dude thanks for sharing


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

stunning Jay, and some nice machines in the background :thumb:

Neil


----------



## Jav_R (Apr 2, 2011)

now it´s in conditions to be a beast on the streets
good job


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great work as always Jay, some top photography:thumb:


----------



## darreni (Nov 4, 2007)

Great job Jay.

I also have a SG CSL, what do you use as a wax sealant on the carbon parts.

I've tried most things & am yet to find a finish i am totally happy with.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Lovely job jay :thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Carsten Herrmann said:


> Nice job!
> 
> There seems to be a heavy orange peel on the side panels, are they still original or did the car get a respray in these areas?


its completely original



DMH-01 said:


> Cracking work mate, car looks mint. What did you use on the chrome plastic grilles? I've tried a few things but still get slight water marks on them.


they were cleaned up with Werkstat Prime Strong



darreni said:


> Great job Jay.
> 
> I also have a SG CSL, what do you use as a wax sealant on the carbon parts.
> 
> I've tried most things & am yet to find a finish i am totally happy with.


sealed with Wolfs Chemicals Body Wrap same as the paint

Big thanks to everyone who took the time to view the thread and comment:thumb::thumb:


----------



## davidghoni (Jun 9, 2011)

lovely


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

**** me that is nice, looks like it gets used...nice work


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

davidghoni said:


> lovely





Streeto said:


> **** me that is nice, looks like it gets used...nice work


cheers guys


----------

